# Which Monster are you?



## shesulsa (Oct 31, 2007)

Robbed from Drac's myspace page:







http://www.quizopolis.com/which-monster-are-you.php


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2007)

I was Death...


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2007)

Here


----------



## MJS (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm a skeleton


----------



## bydand (Oct 31, 2007)

Same as Drac.  I am Death as well.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2007)

bydand said:


> Same as Drac. I am Death as well.


 
My brother took the quiz and wound up as Dracula,,There IS no justice...


----------



## tellner (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## bydand (Oct 31, 2007)

Drac said:


> My brother took the quiz and wound up as Dracula,,There IS no justice...




:lfao:

Of course he didn't say anything.

:lfao:


----------



## Carol (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry Drac...


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.quizopolis.com/which-monster-are-you.php

Works for me, wish I got Tellner's though :EG:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## JBrainard (Oct 31, 2007)

Terry sneaking into my bedroom at night to suprise me is indeed a very scary thought.


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Terry sneaking into my bedroom at night to suprise me is indeed a very scary thought.


 
TMI....TMI....


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2007)

bydand said:


> :lfao:
> 
> Of course he didn't say anything.
> 
> :lfao:


 
Oh yes he did



Carol Kaur said:


> Sorry Drac...


 
Wahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 31, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Terry sneaking into my bedroom at night to suprise me is indeed a very scary thought.


 
Do you know another Terry and hopefully it is a she.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 31, 2007)

** POUT **

I am this from the choices allowed:






http://www.quizopolis.com/which-monster-are-you.php



I wonder if I could have put in Fire Horse from the Chinese astrology and also the color purple.   :lol:


----------



## Carol (Oct 31, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Terry sneaking into my bedroom at night to suprise me is indeed a very scary thought.



Hmm....Terry sneaking in to my bedroom at night...not so scary.

Yolanda following Terry in to my bedroom at night...very scary!  She can kick my *** eight ways till Sunday.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.quizopolis.com/which-monster-are-you.php


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 31, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


>



Another mummy here....


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 31, 2007)

bydand said:


> Same as Drac. I am Death as well.


 
Yeah, me too.  Must be a franchise thing.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 31, 2007)

Carol, care to grab a drink at the blood bank?


----------



## Carol (Oct 31, 2007)

morph4me said:


> Carol, care to grab a drink at the blood bank?




Absolutely!  But we have to bring Drac along too...he really is Dracula.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 31, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Absolutely! But we have to bring Drac along too...he really is Dracula.


 
Well, yeah, but not according to his test results, he's death.Does death drink blood?


----------



## Carol (Oct 31, 2007)

morph4me said:


> Well, yeah, but not according to his test results, he's death.Does death drink blood?



Hmmmm....maybe not.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.quizopolis.com/which-monster-are-you.php


----------



## Kacey (Oct 31, 2007)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.quizopolis.com/which-monster-are-you.php

Now I got a new excuse "I made me do it!" Heh!

Funny how the devil looks like an owl!


----------



## kosho (Nov 1, 2007)

Kosho

LOL


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 1, 2007)

devil


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm Death, too.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 1, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I'm Death, too.


Well when you think about it... as Martial Artists... we're all death.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.quizopolis.com/which-monster-are-you.php


----------

